# AV Software versendet Viren und ähnliches Ungeziefer?



## Tilo (20 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen. Meine werte Gattin hat gerade eine These aufgestellt die mir doch recht plausibel klingt. Sie hat behauptet, das Sie den Eindruck hat, das die AV Software ab und an selber Viren (gemeint sind hier echte viren und keine Testviren) verschickt um ihre eigene Notwendigkeit zu demonstrieren. Vorzugsweise an Leute, die die Software gekauft haben, denn da richten sie ja keinen Schaden an. Die Käufer denken dann sicher, "Bloss gut, das ich das gekauft habe" und kaufen es immer wieder. Jedenfalls stimmt es, das wir immer nach Neuinstallation einer AV software extrem viele "verseuchte" mails erhalten. Und das soll alles nur Zufall sein???????  :gruebel:


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2005)

Hmm, meinst Du, ein Softwareanbieter könnte sich das leisten? Was wäre, wenn das jemand aufdecken würde? Dann könnten die ihre Firma dicht machen. Plausibler und ungefährlich ist es da doch, mit entsprechend groß publizierten Warnungen vor ach so gefährlichen neuen Viren und Würmern gleichzeitig Werbung für das eigene Produkt zu machen...


----------



## Tilo (20 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, meinst Du, ein Softwareanbieter könnte sich das leisten? Was wäre, wenn das jemand aufdecken würde? Dann könnten die ihre Firma dicht machen. Plausibler und ungefährlich ist es da doch, mit entsprechend groß publizierten Warnungen vor ach so gefährlichen neuen Viren und Würmern gleichzeitig Werbung für das eigene Produkt zu machen...



Vielleicht ist das ja genau DIE Art von Werbung für Ihre Produckte, die die Firma will? Ich sag auf meiner Website: Achtung Leute, es kursiert wieder ein gefährlicher Virus durchs Netz und gleichzeitig schick ich diesen selbnst gebastelten Virus vor dem ich warne ins Netz an div. Nutzer und andere Anbieter. Das erhöht die Authenzität dieser Warnung. Ne gefakte e-mail Adresse zu besorgen sollte kein allzugroßes Problem sein. Noch dazu wenn ich selber einen Server betreibe bzw. Internetzugänge o.ä. anbiete. Ich finds schon sehr merkwürdig, das ich jedcesmal kurz nachdem ich ne neue AV Software installiert hab, regelrecht überrannt werde von so div. Schädlingen. Und um es vorraus zu schicken-ich benutze keines wegs ein no name Produkt. Einmal kann ich mir das ja noch mit Zufall erklären, aber zweimal, dreimal,mehrfach??? Das ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich! Und das ich auf so brandgefährlichen Seiten surfe, wo ich Gefahr laufe, mir sowas mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einzufangen könnt ich nicht behaupten. Es sei denn u.a. diese Seiten zählen dazu. Gut ich gebe zu ich bin letzens auf www.bahn.de gesurft und meine AV hat plötzlich verrückt gespielt und gemeint, Sie hätte verhindert das sich doubleklick downloadet. Von daher bezweifele ich schon die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Warnungen in jedem Falle. Oder ist es möglich sowas zu schaffen, ohne das die DB etwas davon merkt? Ich glaub nicht!


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2005)

Dass Virenscanner Fehlalarme melden ist bei der grotesken  Zahl von Viren kaum verwunderlich
Den Herstellern von Antivirensoftware  daher absichtliche Fakes zu unterstellen 
ist  ebenso grotesk.

j.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Herstellern von Antivirensoftware daher absichtliche Fakes zu unterstellen ist ebenso grotesk.


So sehe ich das auch. Derartige HOAX geistern immer wieder mal durch´s Internet, doch der Wahrheitsgehalt geht mEn generell gen null.



			
				Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hat behauptet, das Sie den Eindruck hat, das die AV Software ab und an selber Viren verschickt um ihre eigene Notwendigkeit zu demonstrieren.


Auch wenn es noch schwierig ist, die Herkunft von Spam und anderem Ungemach zu lokalisieren - irgendwem gelingt es doch - der Absender müsste sich warm zudecken! MMn ist das Schmarrn, den sich die Tiloline da einbildet. :roll: 

Tilo, denk nicht weiter darüber nach!


----------



## stieglitz (21 Februar 2005)

Na, immerhin wird hier bei Intern über einen ähnlichen Fall
unter "Urban Legend".  berichtet. Wobei ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann, Kasperky gilt mE als seriös und kompetent.

_Ein Bericht von VMyths belegt, dass die im Januar kursierenden Meldungen über einen Computer-Virus, der Bord-Computer von Lexus befällt, eine reine Erfindung waren. Da diese Meldungen von dem Sicherheitsunternehmen Kaspersky Lab ausgingen, wonach man dort einen solchen Fall untersuchte, vermutet das Magazin für "die Wahrheit hinter der Computer-Sicherheits-Hysterie", dass es sich um eine Art PR-Stunt des Unternehmens gehandelt haben könnte.
_Lexus automobile virus (urban legend) (VMyths)
http://www.intern.de/news/6465.html
http://vmyths.com/hoax.cfm?id=284&page=3
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Smigel (21 Februar 2005)

Da hat mal wieder wer die Tatsachen verdreht um ne Story zu kriegen.

Es wurde ueber die Moeglichkeit einer Virenattacke gesprochen, inzwischen hat Kaspersky schon gesagt das es schlecht war Lexus als Beispiel zu nehmen.

Als die ueber die moeglichkeit von Handyviren diskutiert wurde hat sich da keiner so drueber aufgeregt.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2005)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ueber die Moeglichkeit einer Virenattacke gesprochen,
> inzwischen hat Kaspersky schon gesagt das es schlecht war Lexus als Beispiel zu nehmen.


siehe auch 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56191
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56538

und T-Online übernimmt das Ganze unbesehen und ungeprüft 
http://www2.oncomputer.t-online.de/dyn/c/33/43/51/3343516.html
und auch teltarif rührt kräftig in der Gerüchteküche 
http://teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw06/s16221.html
Motto: je mehr darüber spekuliert wird, je mehr muß dran sein.....

j


----------



## stieglitz (21 Februar 2005)

Diese Urban Legends geistern halt immer wieder durch den Blätter-, Blogger- und sonstigen Walde.
Nach meiner Überzeugung, wird ein seriöses AV Unternehmen vermeiden, auch nur den Hauch eines Verdachts zu erzeugen, es würde selber Male-Ware in Umlauf setzen. Das wäre der sofortige Tot dieses Unternehmens,
wie Vorposter bereits geschrieben haben.
Aber dass Leute auf die Idee kommen, dass es so sein könnte, ist nachvollziehbar und kommt immer wieder vor.


----------



## Tilo (22 Februar 2005)

Es hat ja auch niemand-nich mal meine werte Gattin- behauptet, das dem so ist! Nur liegt der Verdacht wie gesagt recht nahe, da es immer dann zu einer solchen "attacke" kommt, nachdem der User-in diesem Falle ich-, die AV Software installiert bzw. "aufgerüstet" hat. Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht daran, dass die AV Softwarehersteller solchen Blödsinn verzappen. Merkwürdig ist das schon! Oder findet Ihr nicht? Wir haben bevor wir die erste AV Software installiert haben, ein halbes Jahr online üb. T-Online gesurft bzw. gemailt, OHNE das wir Ungeziefer jedweder Art auf den Rechner bekommen hatten! 
AV Software installiert und den Provider gewechselt. 14 Tage lang hatten wir immer noch Ruhe vor all diesem Ungeziefer. Danach nie wieder! :-( 
eines schönen Tages waren die Viren einfach auf dem Rechner (der erste war lt. Aussagen des damaligen Beraters von Symantec unrettbar verloren). 
Trotz mehrfachen Provider und Rechnerwechsels schlagen nun seit dieser Zeit immer wieder mal mehr oder weniger heftig diese Spam-mails mit dem Ungeziefer bei uns auf. Bevorzugt und am heftigsten immer dann nachdem wir die AV Software erneuert/aufgerüstet haben. Einzig die AV Software ist immer noch vom selben Hersteller....
Dies nur mal so als Hintergrund für unsere These. ...


----------



## BenTigger (22 Februar 2005)

Es liegt wohl eher daran, wo du deine Mailadresse überall hinverstreust.

Meine Mailadresse für z.B. Firmenanmeldungen (Amazon,ebay,symantec usw. also nichtöffentliche,) sind bisher spamfrei. 
Aber meine Private ist derart verspammt, nur weil einige meinten, mich in ihre FunSammelmailadressen mit einzutragen. Einer hat dann nen Wurm und schwups alle anderen auch.

Selbst meine gmx Usenetadresse ist nur mit einem Bruchteil von dem mit Spam verseucht.
(obwohl... könnte auch am rigerosen  Filter liegen. nicht .de?? dann Müll  )


----------



## Tilo (24 Februar 2005)

Ich verstreue zumindest nicht bewußt meine "real"e-mail Adresse in alle Welt. Bin ich wahnsinnig??? Nur für div.Verwandschaft und einige wenige Freunde gibts die real Adresse. Alle anderen, wie z.B. Foren etc.bekommen nur meine gmx od. andere ähnliche zu Gesicht. Aber Recht hast Du, mein gmx Account ist sowohl werbe als auch spam und virenfrei. Und das ganze ohne! Antivirenprogramm.
Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Programmchen gesehen, über das man rausbekommen kann, was im Netz über einen so bekannt ist. Kann mich aber gerade nicht an den Namen erinnern bzw, wo ichs gesehen und getestet hab. Kannst du mir da helfen?


----------



## stieglitz (25 Februar 2005)

@Tilo
Da brauchst Du kein extra Programm.
Gib einfach mal deinen Namen in folgender Form "max mustermann"
in google ein. Das Ergebnis ist verblüffend. 
Bei mir kann man so erfahren, wo ich beschäftigt bin und in welcher Funktion dort. Mit welchen Sofwarehäusern wir zusammenarbeiten, weil ich dort auf deren Refenzlisten zitiert werde. In welcher Partei ich bin, und welche Funktion ich dort habe.  
Natürlich meine Anschrift und Telefon Nr.
Anhand dieser Angaben kann man recht leicht auf das Einkommen schliessen.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Tilo (25 Februar 2005)

Danke für den Tip. Bin jetzt erst mal heilfroh, das sich google auch mal irren kann. Es gibt falsche und richtige Einträge in den Suchergebnissen. Werd mich aber hüten, hier irgendetwas zu sagen, was falsch und richtig ist .  
Trotz allem ist es doch merkwürdig mit den Viren u.ä. Ungeziefer. Heute aktuell sind bereits wieder 10 solcher verseuchten Mails aufgeschlagen. :-(Gestern abend hab ich die AV Software geupdatet. Bis dahin war die Zahl der verseuchten mails auf 3 pro Tag gesunken.... Wenn das Zufall ist, dann heiß ich ab sofort August!


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo August,

Nach einem Virenupdate, werden neue Viren erkannt, die vorher nicht erkannt wurden. Auch Viren mutieren Täglich 

Aber Tilo, Insofern ist es aber durchaus kein Zufall, das nach einem Update der Virensoftware neue Viren gefunden werden  sondern beabsichtigt.

Im übrigen ist es auch meine private Mailadresse, die ich nur an gute Freunde und Bekannte weitergegeben habe, diejenige, die dichtgespammt wurde. Ich habe diese inzwischen gewechselt und meine neue wieder nur guten Bekannten mitgeteilt. Was da aber jetzt wieder für gutgemeinter Schrott reinkommt, mit endlos vielen Weiterleitungsadressen... sprich Fun-Mails die an alle in seinem Adressbuch sichtbar weitergeleitet wurden.
Wenn nun nur einer davon einen Wurm hat, hat der dann sofort alle Adressen   (und somit auch meine) gesehen und weitergemeldet  Das ist die große Spam und Virengefahr. Nicht der Antivirensoftwarehersteller, der so sein Produkt verkaufen möchte. Das hat er nicht nötig, weil es genug Idioten gibt, die stolz darauf sind, jederzeit neue Viren zu produzieren und es als Schlachterfolg ansehen, wenn sein Virus wieder Weltweit verbreitet wurde. Siehe den Sassererfinder, ein Bubi aus einem Dorf in meiner nähe


----------



## Tilo (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo da ist was dran an der Meinung. Klar ist es Sinn und Zweck der Updates, sich weiter zu entwickeln. Sonst bräucht man ja die Updates nicht. Und das auch Viren mutieren können ist mir ebenfalls nicht unbekannt. Ganz so doof bin ich ja nun auch wieder nicht! wie gesagt, ich hab zwar von Computern unbd Viren etc. nicht allzuviel Ahnung und hab auch jahrelang im Tal der Ahnungslosen gelebt, aber doof bin deswegen noch lange nicht. Was ich meine ist folgendes: Jahrelang hab ich ohne AV Software gelebt und hatte keine Sorgen mit Virusverseuchten Mails. Ab und zu hab ich mal eine Testversion ausm Netz oder aus CT o.ä.Zeitungen genutzt. Mein Rechner war immer sauber! Bis zu dem Tag, an dem ich mich durch vertippen auf eine Pornosite verirrt habe. Danach gings dann los mit dem Blödsinn. Dort hab ich allerdings NIE meine e-mail Adressen hinterlegt. Weder gmx noch andere. Trotzdem gings kaum eine Stunde später los mit diesem Quatsch. Liegt wahrscheinlich in der Natur der Sache. Lockangebote mehrere sich selbsttätig öfnende Pop Up Fensterchen etc., so das man sehr schnell die Übewrsicht verliert und versehentlich(absichtlich) auf einen falschen Button klickt. Und Schwupps ist der Cydoor auf dem Rechner. 

Neuester Trend scheint es in dieser Richtung zu werden, solche Pop up Fenster wandern zu lassen. Und zwar mit solcher Geschwindigkeit, das man keine Chance hat, dieses zu schließen. auch kommt in der Taskleiste keine Anzeige über solche zusätzlichen Fensterchen. So das man nicht wirklich dagegen vorgehen kann. (M)Ein(e) Pop Up Blocker haben nicht wirklich darauf reagiert.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

Wenn du nun selbst schreibst, das du sogar weisst, woher deine Viren stammen... warum versuchst du dann hier ein "_Antivirensoftwarehersteller versenden Viren an Kunden"_ Gebilde aufzubauen?
Du brauchst deine E-Mail nicht an andere weiterzugeben, wenn du dir ein Spionageprogramm auf deinen Rechner lädst. Das weiss so schon genau, wo es nach deiner E-Mailadresse suchen muss.

Es hat dich auch niemand für doof erklärt. Nur wenn du so nebulös derartige Verdächtigungen verstreust, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn man dich dann versucht, dementsprechend aufzuklären.

Wenn ich weiss, wo die Kinder herkommen, erkläre ich ja auch nicht nebulöse Geschichten um Bienchen und Blümchen, sondern sage ganz klar das die Kinder vom Storch aus einem besonderen Tümpel gefischt werden und dann vor meiner Haustür abgelegt wurden. Denn das habe ich ja selbst mit meiner Tochter erlebt und brauche deswegen nicht andere Tiere zu Unrecht verdächtigen. :holy:


----------



## Tilo (25 Februar 2005)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, das ich irgendwelche Gebilde aufbauen will! Ich möchte auch niemanden auf den sprichwörtlichen Schlips treten. Es mir nur schleierhaft, wie trotz mehrfachen Rechnerwechsels so etwas passieren kann. Wenn Du richtig liest, wirst Du feststellen, das ich mehrfach den Rechner gewechselt hab. und auf solchen potentiell gefährlichen Seiten bin ich ebenfalls nicht zu Hause oder Stammgast! Die Vermutung mit den Viren durch AV Softwarehersteller ist ja auch nicht auf meiem Mist gewachsen. Gut, über die e-mail Adresse läßt sich einiges rauskriegen. Weil die ja seit Jahren unverändert ist. Das ist mir zwischenzeitlich klar geworden. 
Der Trend mit diesen Popup Fensterchen ist aber nicht außschließlich auf solchen Seiten zu beobachten. Auch auf anderen Seiten ist so etwas schon sauer aufgestoßen.

Storch-Kinder? Wovon redest Du eigentlich?  :lol: Ich dachte immer die Kinder kommen per Post???

So genug der Philosphie! Ich glaub ja selbst nicht an diese Gebilde. Ich wundere mich nur, das ... Das nette Programmchen ist übrigens runter vom Rechner und die zwei Dialer auch. Insofern hoffe ich einfach mal, das sich das jetzt beruhigen wird.
Und bevors wieder Ärger gibt- Ich will, wollte und werde NIEMANDEN beleidigen!!!!


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Storch-Kinder? Wovon redest Du eigentlich?  :lol: Ich dachte immer die Kinder kommen per Post???



So kommen die nur, wenn du den Storch nicht reinlässt 

Aber ansonsten machst du was falsch... nicht Rechner wechseln hilft, sondern Mailadresse wechseln  bei mir bis jetzt zumindest


----------



## Dino (25 Februar 2005)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> :lol: Ich dachte immer die Kinder kommen per Post???


Dann werden heute wohl recht viele Kinder geliefert worden sein. Immerhin waren heute Pakete kostenlos...


----------



## Tilo (27 Februar 2005)

@ BenTigger

Hab schon mal drüber nachgedacht, gmx als "Normale" Adresse zu verwenden mit Outlook etc.. Ansonsten sind die anderen Anbieter einfach nur extrem teuer. Zumindest teilweise. Für Vorschläge bin immer offen.


----------

